# Audio / Video >  Radiotehnika YM-7011

## MONKEY

Internetā rakājos un atradu šādu Radiotehnikas pastiprinātāju.

Усилитель мощности НЧ 
"Радиотехника УМ-7011-стерео" 
Рижский радиозавод имени А.С. Попова 
Производство аппарата с 1987 года
- 
Номинальная выходная мощность ....................... 2х200 Вт. 
Диапазон воспроизводимых частот ............. 4...160.000 Гц. 
Коэффициент нелинейных искажений ..................... 0,001%. 
Уровень фона ............................................................ -122 дБ. 
Потребляемая мощность без сигнала ....................... 50 Вт, 
при номинальной выходной мощности .................... 800 Вт,  
при максимальной выходной мощности до ........... 1600 Вт. 
Габаритные размеры усилителя ................ 430х92х369 мм. 
Масса ............................................................................. 11 кг. 

Šeit bilde - http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums536 ... m7011s.jpg 
Tādu es nekur neesu redzējis tādu un vai vispār tāds ir? Bet mani ļoti ieintersāja tā jauda - Номинальная выходная мощность - 2х200 Вт, при максимальной выходной мощности до - 1600 Вт. Bet UKU-020 - 
Номинальная выходная мощность (каждого канала) -  50 Вт. Vai tad ir tāda iespējama atsķirība tajos laikos? Kādam ir informācija par šito pastiprinātāju? Varbūt kādam tāds ir bijis vai ir? Gribētos ko vairāk uzināt.

----------


## GuntisK

> Потребляемая мощность без сигнала ....................... 50 Вт, 
> при номинальной выходной мощности.................... 800 Вт,  
>  при максимальной выходной мощности до ........... 1600 Вт. 
> Габаритные размеры усилителя ................ 430х92х369 мм. 
> Масса ............................................................................. 11 кг. 
> 
>  Bet mani ļoti ieintersāja tā jauda - Номинальная выходная мощность - 2х200 Вт, при максимальной выходной мощности до - 1600 Вт. Bet UKU-020 - 
> Номинальная выходная мощность (каждого канала) -  50 Вт. Vai tad ir tāda iespējama atsķirība tajos laikos? Kādam ir informācija par šito pastiprinātāju? Varbūt kādam tāds ir bijis vai ir? Gribētos ko vairāk uzināt.


 Jauda vinjam ir 2*200w, bet tie 1600w ir barošanas transformatora jauda. Uzmanīgāk palasi parametrus. 
Visai interesanti vispār. Pats arī šitādu nebiju redzējis. Pie mums kultūras namā ir viens ar jaudu 2*250w, itkā Rīgā ražots, iekšējā uzbūve, montāža ļoti līdzīga Radiotehnikām.Ļoti iespējams ka tas pats vien ir tikai ar izmainītu ārējo izskatu.

----------


## MONKEY

Tad tie 800w arī ir barošanas transformatora jauda? Lai nu kā tiesām neesu tādu redzējis, bet gribētu dabūt. Kāpēc viņi nav izplatīti tā pat kā Y-101? Laikam esot arī tāda Sigma. ko ražoja VEF, arī ar lielu jaudu.

----------


## GuntisK

Jap-tie 800w ir visa pastiprinātāja patērētā jauda pie nominālās izejas jaudas, un 1600w ir pie maksimālās izejas jaudas. MONKEY-tev linka uz to Sigmu nav? cik zinu vienīgā Sigma ko ražoja VEF bija magnetola (pašam tāda ir)...

----------


## MONKEY

Atvainojos. Kaut ko esu nojaucis par to Sigmu, ne to esmu dzirdējis. Šeit ir pieminēta sigma viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1344 . Šeit ir par to pastiprinātāju Y-7011 http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/r/radiotehni ... 7011s.html . Vispār tā ir interesanta adrese, var daudz ko atrast.

----------


## Vaz3

Jā,par šito vienā citā forumā interesējos...Šidādu gribētu dabūt!Tajā adresē ar sēžu...

----------


## GuntisK

SIGMA bija krievu ražojuma pastiprinātājs, IMHO....   ::

----------


## MONKEY

Teicu jau, ka sajaucu par to Sigmu, patiešām ne tos forumus būšu lasijis. Šeit ir arī par to Y-7011 http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums536 ... /70111.jpg . Vē viens interesants radiotehnikas ražojums http://content2-foto.inbox.lv/albums536 ... 7010-3.jpg .

----------


## Mairis

Tas ir priekšpastiprinātājs!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Hmmm-a kāpēc tajā reklāmas prospektā, kur krieviski rakstīts, minēta izejas jauda 125w uz kanālu nevis 200w? Kaut gan 125w liekas ticamāk...

----------


## Vikings

Bija, bija Sigma, baigais drausmonis 19'' korpusā, abi sāni milzu radiatori. Bez priekšpastiprinātāja skanēja švaki.

----------


## Vaz3

nu vot,saslēdz kopā to "Радиотехника УМ-7011-стерео"  kopā ar to preampu un būs baigi labi,bet kur tos meklēt...Ganjau eksporta varianti  ::

----------


## MONKEY

> Tas ir priekšpastiprinātājs!


 Kam tev tas komentārs? Vai tad tev kāds apgalvoja pretējo? Lai nu kā tiešām šitos aparātus derētu dabūt. Kāpēc ir atšķirīga informācija par Y-7011 jaudu nezinu, bet derētu dabūt zināt kas viņam iekšā.

----------


## GuntisK

> nu vot,saslēdz kopā to "Радиотехника УМ-7011-стерео"  kopā ar to preampu un būs baigi labi,bet kur tos meklēt...Ganjau eksporta varianti


 Man ar tā liekas. Viss krutākais jau gāja uz eksportu.   ::

----------


## Vaz3

Jā,un tas arī ir pats stūlbākais  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Es domāju, ka šos vispār saražoja tikai nedaudz, vai arī viņus ražot bija ļoti dārgi. Nav tā kā ar Y-101 , ka katram otrajam latvietim tāds ir.

----------


## Didzis

Tak nelauziet galvu, nu netika tas aparāts sērijā ražots. Papētat Latvijas lapu http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/ un daudz kļūs skaidrs. Te   http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/proekts.htm   skaidri un gaiši uzrakstīts, ka dažādu iemeslu dēļ aparāts netika sērijā ražots. RRR pat viģiku bija izstrādājuši, bet čiks vien sanāca ar ražošanu. Viena lieta ir konstruktori birojā Orbīta, kuriem tiešām galvas strādāja, bet cita ražošanas cehi RRR rūpnīcā, kur mazkvalificētiem strādniekiem no krievu štruntīgām detaļām vajadzēja salikt kvalitatīvu pastiprinātāju.  Toreiz viss bija plānots uz piecgadēm un ja kādu tranzistoru bija ieplānots ražot nākamajā piecgadē, tad nevienam neinteresēja, ka konstruktori izstrādājuši pastiprinātāju uz ši tranzistora un gatavi ražot pastiprinātāju kaut rītā. Piecgades plāns no Maskavas bija pāri visam. Iedomājaties, ka mobilo telefonu mūsdienās sāktu ražot pēc piecgades plāna. Tātad, tiek izgudrots jauns mobiļņiks, tas tiek pieņemts ražošanā, bet uzsākt ražošanu var tikai nākamajā piecgadē, jo kompartija tā nolēmusi. To jaunatne, kura jaunu mobiļņiku pērk reizi pusgadā, vienkārsši nevar aptvert, bet tā bija un tāpēc jau visa padomju ražošana bija tā atpalikusi no rietumiem.

----------


## JANCIS89

Es kā rādiotehnikas fanāts atdotu daudz naudas lai pie tāda tiktu

----------


## Didzis

Ehsperimentāli modeļi šim pastiprinātājam noteikti bija(nobildēt taču vajadzēja), bet nez vai daudz tādu tika uzbūvēti. Cik zinu, uz konveijera YM-7011 netika montēts. Vajadzēja meklēt tad, kad RRR gāja uz grunti. Tad visādas interesantas lietas uzpeldēja, bet tagad varētu būt problēmas tādu atrast.

----------


## GuntisK

OFFTOP: VEFā pat datorus iekšējām vajadzībām ražoja.   ::   Vot tādu dabūt!

----------


## Vaz3

Nu jā,rekur projektos atradu http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/ml6321.htm ,šidāds manam brālenam bija,bet kad bijām mazi mēs viņu ''uzlabojām''   ::

----------


## MONKEY

> Es kā rādiotehnikas fanāts atdotu daudz naudas lai pie tāda tiktu


 Jap es arī būtu gatvas. Ja vel tādi būtu grūti pieejami. Es esu ļoti liels RRR fanāts, gandrīz vienīgas tumbas, ko atdzīstu ir radiotehnikas, jo tās vienkārši ir RRR. Par citām tumbām lielā sajusmā neesu. Neskatoties ne uz ko, velme lietot ir tikai radiotehnikas, neatkarīgi cik tās jaudīgas ir mūsdienās. Centrus un to tumbas vispār neatdzīstu. Ar pastiprinātājiem ir savādāk. Dēļ šī fanātisma tiešām ļoti iepatikās šis pastiprinātājs.

----------


## GuntisK

He,he-labi ka ir tādi RADIOTEHNIKAS patrioti. Es ar jums.  ::

----------


## Velko

Khm... gadījumā tagad nevar kādus Radiotehnikas eksporta variantus EBay-ā atrast?

----------


## Vaz3

> Es kā rādiotehnikas fanāts atdotu daudz naudas lai pie tāda tiktu
> 
> 
>  Jap es arī būtu gatvas. Ja vel tādi būtu grūti pieejami. Es esu ļoti liels RRR fanāts, gandrīz vienīgas tumbas, ko atdzīstu ir radiotehnikas, jo tās vienkārši ir RRR. Par citām tumbām lielā sajusmā neesu. Neskatoties ne uz ko, velme lietot ir tikai radiotehnikas, neatkarīgi cik tās jaudīgas ir mūsdienās. Centrus un to tumbas vispār neatdzīstu. Ar pastiprinātājiem ir savādāk. Dēļ šī fanātisma tiešām ļoti iepatikās šis pastiprinātājs.


 Es ar jums,lietoju pārsvarā RRR tumbas un pastūžus...Pastūži gan nav tik labi kā tās tumbas  :: 

Ebay:
atradu tikaj vefus 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-popular-Sovie ... dZViewItem
un shitadu,man ar tads ir
http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-yrs-USSR-radio ... p1638.m118

----------


## Didzis

VEFiņš savā laikā bija Pasaules klases radiouztvērējs un tika diezgan lielos mērogos(Latvijas mērogos) eksportēts. Faktiski, jau VEF rāčiņiem bija tikai viens defekts, tie "nobeidzās" kad iztecēja baterejas, bet tās drīzāk bija batereju ražotāju problēmas. Rietumos jau ražoja normālas baterejas un VEFiņš darbojās ļoti labi. RRR pastiprinātāji nekad nav bijuši līmenī un rietumos tie nevienam īpaši neinteresēja. Līdz ar to varbūtība, ka kāds pastiprinātājs parādīsies interneta izsolē, ir diezgan maza. Ja nu vienīgi bijušās DDR teritorijā, vai kādā citā bijušajā soc valstī.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu jā,tie RRR pastūži bija kādi bija,bet man jau liekas ka nekāda vaina,tagad skan U7111 ar jauniem barošanas bloka kondiķiem un skan labi  :: 
Starpcitu,lai nebūtu jācep jauns topiks,ko tauta saka par skaņuplašu atskaņotāju RRR EP 101?

http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rtep101.htm

----------


## Didzis

REMR rūpnīca taisija tikai vienu augstākās klases atskaņotāju ЭПУ-82СК un tad arī tas bija konkrēts sū**. Mūsdienu skaņutehnikas prasībām diemžēl neatbilst neviens no REMR un RRR rūpnīcā ražotiem atskaņotājiem. Tas nenozīmē, ka es būtu kā negatīvi noskaņots pret kādreiz ražotajiem pašmāju atskaņotājiem, bet pie mums taisīja pārsvarā lētus tautas klases atskaņotājus. Ja gribi atskaņotāju, kurš arī mūsdienās kotējās, tad skaties uz kādu augstākās klases Elektroniku vai Korvetu. Grūti jau pateikt, kas labāk. REMR atskaņotāju konstruktori paši izstrādāja savus aparātus, bet krievu Elektronikas ir precīzas slavenu rietumu firmu kopijas. Diemžēl, mūsējo konstrukcijas ļoti stipri atpaliek no sava laika ārzemju atskaņotājiem un krievu kopijām. Skanēt jau skan visas tās Ārijas un Akordi, bet ar šiem aparātiem nav iespējams sajust, kur tad slēpjas skaņuplašu un analogā ierakstaskaņas burvība.

----------


## MONKEY

> Jap-tie 800w ir visa pastiprinātāja patērētā jauda pie nominālās izejas jaudas, un 1600w ir pie maksimālās izejas jaudas.


 Šim pastiprinātājam YM-7011 cik varētu būt maksimālā jauda, ko varētu iegūt no viņa? Kā no tiem 800 un 1600w gala pakāpe ir atkarīga, kā tie ietekmē pastiprinātāja jaudu. Man šīs lietas līdz galam nav skaidras.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu cik reižu Jums teikt-neskatieties uz tiem lielajiem cipariem: tā ir transformatora jauda ko viņš pastiprinātājam skanot atņem no tīkla. Max izejas jaudam tam stipreklim ir 125w ( i to -varbūt.) Jau sāk besīt tā kilowatu padarīšana. OFFTOP: Jau cik reizes esmu saņēmis lūgumus uztaisit 2kw un pat 4kw !!!   ::  pastiprinātājus... Vot tu ieskaidro cilvēciņam nafig viņam tāds stipreklis mājās, ja pat tumbu normālu šim nav! Bet šis -nē-nu vajag man tādu. Tā i gribas pasūtīt viņus pāris mājas tālāk... 
Labi-par šo pietiks runāt. Ja par to iespēju dabūt YM-7011, tad man liekas ka izredžu nav nekādu.

----------


## Vaz3

> REMR atskaņotāju konstruktori paši izstrādāja savus aparātus, bet krievu Elektronikas ir *precīzas slavenu rietumu firmu kopijas.*


 Nu mūsējie vismaz kautko centās paši uztaisīt...
Nu to ka Elektroņika bieži špikoja es zinu,atveriet to grāmatu Ģimenes Enciklopēdija #2,redzēsiet videomagnetafonu Elektronika,hmm kāpēc man laukos ir pilnīgi tāds pats tikai saucas Panasonic?  ::

----------


## uldisb

VEF savaam vajadziibaam sen izmantoja mikroprocesoru sistēmas. ja gribam - saucam par personaaliem datoriem. Jau 80 gada Olimpiskaas speeles maskavaa VEF savu tablo vadiija ar sho iekaartu. Tas gan bija K580 seerija bet tajos laikos kruta.
Par RRR: 80 gadu beigaas taa saaka izlaist arii slaveni nozaakaato BK 0010. Pirms tam jau kaadas 5 ruupniicas Krievijaa to dariija. Isteniibaa tas bija nolaiziits no DEC un krievi pielikushi klaat 8kb lielu programmu nodroshinaajumu briivajaa vietaa. Isteniibaa zveera verķis bez shiis programmas.

----------


## MONKEY

> Bija, bija Sigma, baigais drausmonis 19'' korpusā, abi sāni milzu radiatori. Bez priekšpastiprinātāja skanēja švaki.


 Visādi kā mācēju izmeklējos, bet neko neatradu internetā par Sigmu. Varbūt meklēt nemāku? Vispār man ir baigā interese uzināt par šo pastiprinātāju ko vairāk. Lūdzu kādam nav informācija par viņu, kaut vai kāda bilde. Cik visur meklējot vairāk informācijas esmu uzinājis, kā tikai vienu - baigi jaudīgs esot bijis.

----------


## MONKEY

Laikam man par to Sigmu nesagaidīt  ::  . Šeit ir adrese kur var apskatīt pastiprinātājus, kas ir no 1950. - 1990. gadam (diezgan     daudzi trūkst). Daļa ir baigi jaudīgi un intresanti aparāti, un ir aizdomas ka tur vēl daži ir tikai projekti , vai uzražoti tikai nedzudz. Es visus nopētīju ar interesi. Nu kādreiz tiešām ražoja labus aparātus. Adrese http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/0/eaa.html

----------


## MONKEY

Atradu datorā sen saglabātu bildi. Komplekts ar ym-7011 - http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums559 ... up7011.jpg

----------


## Vaz3

Gribēt tādu   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tak pats sataisi... LM3886, TDA7293, citas...

----------


## MONKEY

Par um-7011 viss skaidrs. RRR ražojums - VEF Radiotehnika HCA-510D ,
 Kāds var vairāk par šito, nu nekur atrast nevaru ne bildi, ne pamatinformāciju, pilnīgi neko.

----------


## MONKEY

> Par um-7011 viss skaidrs. RRR ražojums - VEF Radiotehnika HCA-510D ,
>  Kāds var vairāk par šito, nu nekur atrast nevaru ne bildi, ne pamatinformāciju, pilnīgi neko.


 Šamais varbūt arī ir eksporta variants, vai tikai projekts? Vel joprojām informācijas meklējumi ir neveiksmīgi. RRR neskapēc ir akustika, ko saražojuši nedaudz un ir ļoti reta. Piemēram S-100B, S-100D, S-100F. Kāpēc tā? Pat tādu, kas ir tīri ciešama. Piemēram, man ir viena tumba no šī mūzikas centra http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/mel106.htm . Uzdāvināja man tādu nesen. Defektu nav, viss ideālā kārtībā, un skan labāk par visām 30niecēm, kas man ir ( bet nu tas dēļ skaļruņiem ). Neesu nekur citur internetā redzējis tādu, neviens arī ss.lv tādu nav pārdevis. Tā vien šķiet ka šīs tumbas ir retums. Bildi varbūt vēlāk ielikšu, ja nepieciešams.

----------


## MONKEY

Atradu no kurienes es senā pagātnē dabuju šī pastiprinātāja bildes. Nu te ir shēma, kas varētu būt, ka bija YM-7011 ( noteikti apskatieties ) - http://www.ltn.lv/~jj/rt_files/um7011sch.gif .

----------


## Didzis

Vot to es saprotu. Kādam gan ir jābūt fanam, lai ar roku pārzīmētu shēmu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā man pašam ar tā shēma jau sen uz cietā mētājas bet varbūt kāds zin vai viņa arī reāli strādā

----------


## Didzis

Tur tak klasiska shēma un kas tur varētu nestrādāt. Ja nu vienīgi pārzīmējot radušās kļudas. Es tikai nesaprotu, vaj vajag tik daudz traņus izejā paralēli.

----------


## MONKEY

Es domāju, ja atrastu kādu korvetes pastiprinātāju, kas skaitās YM, vai  pastiprinātāju tur 100 Y .... varētu būt analoģiski, līdzīgīs šādai shēmai, un tad jau varētu sariktēt tādu. Vēl lielāks fanāts būtu, ja tādu vel uztaisītu no nulles, visas plates izkodinātu u.t.t. Īstenībā tādu varētu realizēt. Vismaz zinām, kas šim pastiprinātājam bija iekšā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu ja godīgi man bija tāda doma aiziet uz firmu uztaisī iespiedplates, sapirkt detaļas kondensatorus, rezistorus jaunos nu tranzistorus laikam tos pašus kas shēmā jo i-netā analogus neatradu. Tālāk radiatorus, korpussu kkādu un pārējos sīkumus sapirkt vienīgā problēma ar trafiem (laikam visloģiskāk būtu likt torodiālos) tie būtu padārgi un uz cik A un vai V*A W zinu tikai ka vaig ap 50V(nu vismaz shēmā tā rakstīts)...

----------


## Vaz3

pag tu taisies uztaisiit to pastuuzi?Tikai ar tadu pashu shemu vai pilnigi tadu pashu(vizuali)

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu protams ka tikai tādu shēmu

----------


## Vaz3

ā,es jau domāju ka pilnīgu kopiju...

----------


## GuntisK

A jēga no tās shēmas? Nav jau nekāda Agijeva supershēma, lai tā pi**os ar tās būvēšanu. Saprastu ja vēl 100% kopiju ar visām platēm un pārējo, tipa repliku būvētu...

----------


## Vaz3

Nu tad jau labāk pēc kkāda Briga shēmas taisit pastūzi  ::

----------


## MONKEY

Nu ja drib labu pastiprinātāju, tad jau droši vien šī shēma nederēs. Bet, ja vēlās, lai viņam būtu YM-7011. Es pats ja saprastu vairāk, tad gan noteikti uzmeistarotu. Skrietu pa pagastu un lielītos, ka man ir YM-7011   ::  , tas protams joks. Arī kā fanātam, lai kolekcijā tāds būtu. Vienīgi ar korpusu gan būtu kā būtu. A pēc gala pakāpes kāds nevar pateikt, cik viņam jauda - 2 x 200 vai 2 x 125 ? Varbūt kāds zinoš pēc shēmām varētu raksturot šo pastiprinātāju. Kādi plusi, kādi mīnusi? Varbūt skatoties shēmās var atrast iemeslu kāpēc neražoja viņu.

----------


## JS

Man sanāk ka pie 8 omiem ir jābūt 75 vatiem (W).

----------


## AndrisZ

Tie daudzie paralēli slēgtie izejas tranzistori pieļauj arī darbu ar kādiem 3 omiem. Tad jau būs visi 200W. Vajag tik kārtīgu barokli un dzesēšanu nodrošināt.

----------


## MONKEY

Vairāk neviens nekā nekomentēs pēc shēmām par šo pastiprinātāju? Es turpināju rakāties pa googli un atradu vel šo to interesantu. Šeit adrese par rūpniecību Latvijā, rūpniecības vēsturi, protams par Radiotehniku un VEF   -   http://www.apollo.lv/portal/life/articles/101031   . Ar interesi izlasiju. Šeit orta adrese, kurā ir par RRR nākotni   -  http://www.lv.lv/index.php?menu_body=DO ... 617b8abdc0 . No šī raksta man baigi patika šīs rindas - Izstrādāts pilnīgi jauns produkts - seškanālu pastiprinātājs mājas kinoteātrim, kuru paredzēts piedāvāt komplektā ar pašu ražotajām akustiskajām sistēmām. Plašāk izvērsta tiks arī sadarbība ar AS "VEF Radiotehnika" ārvalstu partneriem. Norit sarunas ar nopietnu potenciālo partneri - DVD atskaņošanas aparatūras ražotāju. Ja tiks panākta vienošanās, Rīgā būs iespējams veikt DVD atskaņotāju montāžu un patērētājiem piedāvāt pilnu mājas kinozāles aparatūras komplektu, kurā ietilptu gan vietējā ražojuma akustiskās sistēmas, gan pastiprinātājs.   Šajā tēmā  ( Radiotehnika YM-7011 ) runājot par RRR pastiprinātājiem.  Man rodās aizdomas, ka tik tas 6 kanālu pastiprinātājs nav tas VEF Radiotehnika HCA-510D.
 Patīkami lasīt par to ka RRR domā atīstīties. Kopumā labas lietas var uzzināt, manuprāt, labi raksti. Fanātiem noteikti jaizlasas   ::  .

----------


## Vaz3

Nu ja tās kīnozāles būs ar tādām tumbām kā SM 300,tad jau labi,a nevis Philips ar sīkajiem plastmasas pīkstuļiem!Cerēsim ka izdosies uztaisīt to seškanālu pastūzi(cerams viņš bus arī kvalitatīvs)...

----------


## aicis

Man viens tads majas metajas izjaukts ja kadam vajag dalas no vina atdosu.

----------


## MONKEY

Kas tieši tev mētājās mājās? Nevar būt, ka YM-7011 ? Ja tas ir YM-7011, tad kādas tieši tur daļas ir palikušas?

----------


## MONKEY

Nu jau pirms laiciņa SS.LV pārdeva pastiprinātāju Elerad, kas esot ražots RRR, un jauda tam bija rakstīta 2x200w. Pastiprinātājs esot ražots ap 1995. gadu, un sastāvēja tikai no gala pakāpes, nav ne priekšpastiprinātāja, ne tembru bloka. Un vēl bija pārdošanā pastiprinātājs Dopa ar jaudu 250w, kas bija līdzīgs iepriekš minētajam un ražots Rīgā. Ja nepieciešams varu sameklēt datorā bildes. Man par šādiem tā ir pirmā dzirdēšana. Kāds neko nezin vairāk? Radiotehnika varbūt tiešām dažus šādus saražoja ( un tā pat kā YM-7011 uz eksportu laida ). Vai varbūt šeit viņus tikai komplektēja, skrūvēja kopā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā es ar bik painteesējos par tiem ELRAD kr4 uzrakstīju (Vienam kas meklēja šito ELRADU (pie SS.lv PĒRKU bija) tjip rakstīju kas tas par pastūzi šis pateica ka šim paziņa esot tādus izstrādājis un ražojis tikai ap 400 gb saražojuši Rīgā Radiotehnikā (Laikam detaļas no RRR).
Nu nez pēc bildēm izskatās ka iekšā ir divi UKU-020 transformatori izejas pakāpes un divi lieli kondensatri nu karoč 2x100W Reālā jauda točna ir (S-90 reālā jauda ap 30W) Bet nu par pārējiem (Nemazāk svarīgiem) parametriem gan nezinu.
Te būs tās bildes:
[attachment=1:3jwv68jb]1.JPG[/attachment:3jwv68jb]
[attachment=0:3jwv68jb]2.JPG[/attachment:3jwv68jb]

----------


## GuntisK

::   Pazīstama manta! Pats tiku tādu remontējis (  ::   izsisti drošinātāji- kkurš bija ielicis 160mA drošinātājus ). Ja parunātu tad dabūtu tādu ideālā stāvoklī- neapbružātu, pilnīgi strādājošu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Un kāds ir tavs vērtējums laba skaņa (Bass,Vidējie,Augšas). Šitas laikam kautkāds PRO skaitās iekš RACK'IEM montējamais.

----------


## GuntisK

Skaņa kā jau RADIOTEHNIKAI. Mani apmierina. Galvenais jau lai ir kvalitatīvs skaņas avots. Tika likt ar to stūzi disenes- ja ne biežā drošinātāju degšana (a tur iekšā jābūt 2-3A Fuse ) tad būtu labs. Visādi citādi-nav ne vainas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A ar kādām tumbām bliezi? Nomāli "cilāja" basiniekus?

----------


## GuntisK

Bija te vienreiz topiks par monstrozām basu tumbām (korpusiem). Vot tieši tādas pat "cilāja" tas pastiprinātājs.

----------


## Gaija_5D

> A jēga no tās shēmas? Nav jau nekāda Agijeva supershēma, lai tā pi**os ar tās būvēšanu. Saprastu ja vēl 100% kopiju ar visām platēm un pārējo, tipa repliku būvētu...


 Šitā shēma ir jau pārbaudīta un strādā super. Tur ir dinamiskais superA režīms. Tur miera strāva gala tranzistoriem mainās dinamiski, un tas viss jau 1990. gadā tika radīts. Un ievērojami labāka par U7111. Elerad PA250 ir uzlabots "Radiotehnika YM-7011" variants kur 6 paralēli izejnieki, nevis 5. 
Tajā korpusā jāieliek tikai skaļuma regulātors un priekšpastiprinātājs un lietojams pastiprinatājs gatavs. Normālā Hi-Fi pastiprinātājā nav vajadzīgi nekādi tembru regulātori un citas korekcijas. Cita lieta, ja ir tas pastiprināmais signāls draņķīgs, neatbilstošs Hi-Fi. Labam pastiprinātājam ir jābūt pietiekošai sprieguma rezervei.

----------

